# Vinyl records making major comeback with Canadian music lovers



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the ease of playing and storing music in the digital age could vinyl ever make a serious comeback?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/vinyl-records-making-major-comeback-with-canadian-music-lovers-1.2884806

*Vinyl records making major comeback with Canadian music lovers*


*More contemporary musicians releasing vinyl album editions*

CBC News Posted: Dec 27, 2014 8:48 PM ET Last Updated: Dec 27, 2014 8:48 PM ET


For many nostalgic music lovers, no medium can match the sound and feel of a vinyl record. 
As music went digital in recent decades, however, it seemed that vinyl albums could disappear entirely. 


*'Vinyl's for life' says Halifax DJ with 15,000 records*
But the thin black discs that became icons of a golden age are making a major resurgence with young listeners and modern musicians. Increasingly, some of the world's most popular artists are releasing vinyl editions of new albums, and consumers can't seem to get enough.
Watch the video report from the CBC's James Murray to learn more about the vinyl revival. 
​


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

xmas day with relatives. I was describing the 'reel to reel' I have to my 
cousin's teenage sons. they had a hard time trying to picture that.

I still have 300+ albums. I sold twice that amount over that past few
years that I acquired from family/friends when they converted to cd's.
also have a few turntables, receivers and sets of speakers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still have 600+ and a good turntable/stereo system.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My father sent me my lock box from my dj ing days. The last time I used the box, I had a 80-90's party, so Markymark, Snap! & C&C Music Factory made there way here to Calgary. All my "real" records are still at his house! ( He's probably listening to my Joe Cocker in memorial)

But I'm finding good old records still at garage sales & thrift stores , but it's getting harder to find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a major comeback, but a niche market is growing slowly. I can't imagine it will ever get beyond niche. The majority of folks don't give a hoot about quality, opting more for convenience and quantity instead.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

All my at-home listening is with records. I love them. 70s rock sounds incredible (AC/DC, ZZ, Sabbath).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't get it.
not including low quality downloaded stuff, they don't sound any better to me, unless you like the sound of some additional white noise/fizziness at the start/end of songs.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Try listening on a decent system, with a properly set up turntable. Even tin eared people can hear the difference.


> I can't imagine it will ever get beyond niche


A niche it is, but sales outstripped CD's last year. Sales also outperformed High Resolution downloads. The only music source that out sold LP's was MP3's and iTunes.
HMV is even carrying vinyl again. 

There's something about the tactile feel, the being able to actually read the liner notes, and of course the analogue sound quality.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was in HMV a few weeks ago and I was genuinely surprised by the amount of vinyl LPs and 45s I saw there and it wasn't just the older stuff but new music as well. I've got about 65 vinyl albums myself from mainly the 70's and 80's plus a few 45s. At one time I was thinking of selling them but I decided to hang on to them. So what's next, 8 tracks? :smile-new: Seriously though, it's nice to see the comeback of vinyl.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it sounds different but not necessarily better than CDs. I also think records need to be played back at louder level to sound good. 

TG


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I think it sounds different but not necessarily better than CDs. I also think records need to be played back at louder level to sound good.
> 
> TG


Ya, could be. I'd like to hear a comparison of similarly priced systems. Ie same song on a $1000 turntable system vs a $1000 cd or other format system. And with various eq settings.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Whenever I get nostalgic for LP listening I take a pristine 24bit 96kHZ digital file, add some wow and flutter, insert some crackle and click noise (perhaps some low end rumble), and limit the frequency bandwidth and dynamic range. Oh yeah, it's hard to do in the digital world, but I find adding some tracking non-linearity helps, as well. Takes me back...good times


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was big into playing vinyl a few years back. I still have most of mine...not to mention a whack of cassettes and real CDs.

I recall once saying that I never download stuff off of the internet and a mental midget here called me a liar...then he went on to reveal that he had a 15 pound bag of fat hanging off of his shoulder blade, or he insinuated as much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Canadian vinyl records in the past were inferior to the USA ones because Canada wouldn't allow the superior vinyl shipped into the country so the vinyl used in Canada was an industrial vinyl. I wonder if that situation has changed. The wear of vinyl with the resultant crackled and pops turned me off and I went to cassettes when they became popular.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

When our band put out some records a few years back I don't remember there being a lot of options for pressing plants, at that time I believe it was Pirate Press and United, both based in the states, and that's who our's were done by, they were the two big one's most of the bands we ever toured with and knew used, I have a lot of records from both and everything is great quality. But those places all do small to medium pressing quantities, I'm not sure if they do the large quantities of say a band like Foo Fighters for when they release on vinyl, maybe they do, I also have no idea how many records a major label band like that would press.
To my knowledge at the time we were doing it there were no options for getting it done in Canada, someone else may be able to comment on if there are places in Canada now.



Steadfastly said:


> Canadian vinyl records in the past were inferior to the USA ones because Canada wouldn't allow the superior vinyl shipped into the country so the vinyl used in Canada was an industrial vinyl. I wonder if that situation has changed. The wear of vinyl with the resultant crackled and pops turned me off and I went to cassettes when they became popular.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

The last pressing plant in Canada closed a few years back. It was based in Montreal, but can't remember the company.
At one time (70's) more records were pressed in Canada than in the USA. They were all American companies though.


> Canadian vinyl records in the past were inferior to the USA ones because Canada wouldn't allow the superior vinyl shipped into the country so the vinyl used in Canada was an industrial vinyl. I wonder if that situation has changed.


 I'm not so sure that's true. Other than some European imports I have, the Canadian versions on most rock albums are as good or better than most American pressings (and may have been stamped in Canada anyway). RCA however with their "Dynagroove" pressings was an exception. Horrible.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> So what's next, 8 tracks? :smile-new: .


i have heard of cassete day...and am quite positive i read about a couple artists doing 8trax this year...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

after a month of trying to figure out if the whole analog/vinyl thing was psychosomatic or not, I decided records sound bloody good on a decent system.

better than my CD's

Pallas in Germany gets my vote as #1 pressing plant

"Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs" are back, "Analog Productions", "Cisco", "Speakers Corner" and a couple other labels are all analog mastering & are putting out amazing stuff

I have bought albums from "Music on Vinyl" but apparently some of theirs is just pressed from digital, so what's the point?

I always check the above list for any pressings: others I've has problems with bad pressings, lots of surface noise etc

there is nothing like playing a brand new, good pressing

I am digging it. and I don't dress like a lumberjack either


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my kid likes listening to the vinyl...likes looking at the pictures and content...breeding the love early....

i found this yesterday too...

http://noisey.vice.com/blog/is-a-desktop-record-cutter-on-the-way

that would be cool to make presents or keepsakes


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Disbeat said:


> To my knowledge at the time we were doing it there were no options for getting it done in Canada, someone else may be able to comment on if there are places in Canada now.


Here you go! Good mate of mine.http://www.aux.tv/2014/12/vinyl-pre...ack-to-canada-thanks-to-this-calgary-upstart/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting. Hopefully they can make a go of it.
Also i thought RIP V went under a long time ago.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Used CDs are offered up very day here at a buck per, and decent racks for 10-20, so on goes the mask and out I go....own about 250 cds and my old collection of 150 vinyl albums.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Here you go! Good mate of mine.AUX.TV - the new international weather forecast network
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link brought me to Aux.tv,... a weather website?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Diablo said:


> I don't get it.
> not including low quality downloaded stuff, they don't sound any better to me, unless you like the sound of some additional white noise/fizziness at the start/end of songs.


For years I've been conducting the A-B test on clients that record at my studio. I record a digital and analog tape take for each track on some projects. I put a mix together and have them sit at the console in front of the studio monitoring system. I playback a few tracks and as it currently stands the analog playback is selected over the digital 92% of the time. 

I have also taken the stereo mix down of digitally recorded projects and slammed it onto my analog 24 channel multitrack recorder to 'taperize' it. The test population have chosen it 89% of the time.

It appears there is something about the analog signal that the majority of our brains gravitate towards. Could it be due to modern man having lived 200,000+ years in a world surrounded by analog sound sources?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Jack White has established his 'Third Man Pressing' plant in Detroit, Michigan and offers a wide line of services for your vinyl projects.

Third Man Pressing - Third Man Pressing - About

This is very cool,... cutting live to vinyl lathe.
Jack White World's Fastest Studio-to-Store Record: 




The Lazaretto ULTRA LP -


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Midnight Rider said:


> Link brought me to Aux.tv,... a weather website?


Dude, 6 1/2 years ago, websites sometimes get up dated, businesses change hands.

Here's the new owners link. I have no affiliation or knowledge of the new owner.

Canadian Vinyl Records.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

